# Valentines Day Art Show in San Diego



## vdubbusrider (Apr 8, 2005)

So we decided to throw our first art show on Valentines day. We'll be doing this on a regular basis. 

The idea here is bring your date to the shop, hang out, get boozed up, eat snacks and then continue out to dinner and whatever. This is a cool thing for you to do on Valentines day that you'll like (cause your a bike nerd) and your date will like because it's showcasing 5 local artists. 

This is on Saturday from 5-10pm. If you do not have a date than show up and maybe by the time the nights over you'll have one ;-)

<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/sdbc/mailgooglecom.jpg">


----------

